# Search for the recipe - problem



## CharlieD (May 9, 2012)

When I search for Smetannik, the search returns the link, it is in my Ukrainian thread, but when I click on the link and go to that thread, the recipe is not there. Would moderators please help.


----------



## CharlieD (May 9, 2012)

Interesting, I just searched for another one of my cakes. One of the links it to the "What are you baking today" thread. The link says Page 60, when I click on that link it takes me to page 60, but again, there is nothing there, I mean nothing about Limonnik.
Please, somebody look into it and explain to me what is going on.


----------



## FrankZ (May 9, 2012)

It is post #57 of that thread.


----------



## FrankZ (May 9, 2012)

Page 60 is subjective.  If you are using the Google search then Google is using the default 10 posts per page.  You may have changed that.


----------



## CharlieD (May 9, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> It is post #57 of that thread.


 
Yes, now this is just weird, really. Thank you very much.


----------



## CharlieD (May 9, 2012)

Thank you Frank, I found everything.


----------



## FrankZ (May 9, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Thank you Frank, I found everything.



We're just here to help...  glad you are on the right track now.


----------

